# Weak coffee



## Dai (Oct 29, 2013)

Hi all,

I've had a Gaggia Unica bean to cup machine for over a year, and been getting good, rich brew.

However in the last week or so all I've been getting is a weak, watery coffee. Still has the crema, but undrinkable. I've tried changing the grid setting to maximum, but nothings working.

Any ideas?

Dave / Dai


----------

